# Crée Script Automator



## Cyborg4 (2 Août 2011)

Salut a tous,  


Je voudrais me servir de automator pour que cela vote automatiquement toute les 2 heures sur cette page : http://www.root-top.com/topsite/mt2top/in.php?ID=1976 

Hors je ne sais pas du tout comment faire je ne les jamais utilisé.  
Si quelqu`un veut bien m`expliquer. 

Voila voila merci d`avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Cyborg4 (3 Août 2011)

UP !


----------

